# Help with logo creation (not design)



## Hamlinwoodshop (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello all,

Please forgive me if I am wrong, but after a quick search of the forums, I didn't find too much on the topic of business logos that were recently posted.

I have a design that I crudely made in Microsoft paint. I need the design polished up and converted into a format suitable for a website logo. It's a very simple design that I would like to incorporate on my website, business cards, etc… Honestly, I do not have the time to learn any new program or software which would be needed to create the logo on my own. I can barely find the time to get into the shop!

I have done some research online and there are so many companies offering website logo design. Obviously, I would rather solicit assistance on Lumberjocks than take a gamble with one of these companies. However, I would like hear your thoughts on any experiences with reputable companies that you may have had dealings with.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you,
Terry


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

How simple is simple? If it's really simple send it to me and I'll take care of it.


----------



## Thuzmund (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a friend in art school studying computer graphics and "communication design"-logos, fonts, and other graphic elements that go into branding and signage. She does everythign from websites to perfume bottles to CNC cutting (can you tell I'm a fan)

I'm sure she'd do it cheap since she's still a student, and it would look very professional. Check out her work, and CLICK FULLSCREEN, which will take you to the slideshow. The first piece has different panels, so it looks like all of her work, but it's just the first piece. Scroll through 5-10.

If you like what you see you can message me for her contact info and you and she can take it from there. (I just joined to ask a question in the forum, so I can't message you until I reach 5 posts)

http://cargocollective.com/siweisong#DESIGN


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

From this hand drawn image from back in the early 80s








To this done on Microsoft Photodraw (and just a bit of hand artistry)









I hand drew the first pic way back in the early 80s just using what I had available, drafting tools. Then recently I wanted something more up to date and professional. I contacted a "professional" and he sent me a POS logo back safice it to say I did not pay him. So being very angry I said that I could do better and within a few hours working with Microsoft Photodraw I was able to do the second pic. Of which I am quite proud of. As for the hand artistry I could not figure out how to even out the angles in the drawing, they showed pixals so I just copied it out and with a straight edge and drafting pen I smoothed them out then I just rescanned it back into the computer. So not bad for a woodworker. You should take the time to do it yourself, you'll be proud of what you can do.
MIKE


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Good question. This reminds me of the time I went to a local graphic artist/ sign shop to help me tweak and print a logo on some business cards. He ignored my design and presented me with his own ideas a week later that were rehashed designs from previous clients work. One of the designs was displayed on his wall! I pointed it out to him and he got all flustered. I was pissed and left. Then, the SOB sent me a bill for design work with no contract! Ha!

Graphic artists have taken a hit in the kahunas since Fast Signs came along. I have had good luck with them and their prices are very reasonable. It seems like you already did the design work so it's a matter of finding the best price and a decent trained eye to bring it together.


----------



## hydro (Aug 9, 2013)

Terry,

You need to end up with your logo in a ".pdf" format that others can then use. You will also need to re-create your original work in a vector based drawing program such as Illustrator or the Microsoft PhotoDraw shown above, then export the art to a .pdf file. Any graphic artist will have this ability. Your "Paint" drawing is a bitmap and as such is not really useable beyond being a pattern for the vector art.

Personally, I like to use a British software called "DrawPlus", that I picked up online for about $30.00. It is very similar to the Adobe product "Illustrator" and works well for lots of drawings. They also have a photo program called "PhotoPlus" that is very similar to Adobe's Photoshop, and it sells for around that $30.00 mark as well. (Note that I buy copies of one version back to get these prices). Give it a search if you want some nice drawing software!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I was a graphic designer in a former life and have had my share of doing work for people who don't want to pay. I ALWAYS gave the client what they asked for first and then any additional ideas. I've had people like my alternative ideas, ask for revision upon revision and then change their minds or pull the project before something goes to print and they think that since a logo or masthead wasn't ultimately printed that they owe me nothing. That is one reason reason why I don't do that sort of work anymore - design work has just become a commodity. A high end mac computer, fonts, drawing and layout programs BEYOND what you get for free with Windows cost money. If you have something you just need cleaned up go to a sign shop, but they will still need to charge you as they have employees and rent and insurance and computers and printers and workman's comp etc etc. Would you work for free?


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

dhazelton, hey, that wasn't a slight to graphic designers. My best friend was a graphic designer for years and I watched him go thru all the changes from huge film developing machines and printers to continual upgrading of Apple computers - of course - to eventually changing careers all together.

I had a feeling my comment might suggest I was expecting free design work from this guy which is not the case. I went to him because he just moved in to our community and I wanted to give him money for a simple project. He was dismissive and acted like I was a bother from the beginning, like the order had to be over 900 just to get him to smile back. and his designs I didn't ask for sucked.

This was just an experience I wanted to share on the way to suggesting FS.

BTW, I agreed to pay Fast Signs for a couple of hours of design work and they were great to work with. no attitude either.


----------



## Biff (Nov 19, 2012)

Try fiverr.com. I've had voiceovers made there, logos designed, email signatures. It's all $5 each and the people do incredible work, fast and for $5! Choose the category you want and then look for highly rated folks that have samples of their work. For an Abe Lincoln you can't go wrong!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

No offense taken reedwood, just wanted to present the other side. There are jerks in every business, and it seems like you ran into one. Like every creative business, woodworking included, art and commerce have to cross at some point.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

You might want to try Vistaprint.com. it looks like you can use any PDF you have and they can make anything from business cards and bumper stickers to tee-shirts, even those magnetic signs for the door of your truck.http://www.vistaprintdeals.com/?gclid=CPOo2Im1qLsCFYdFMgodq1QA5g


----------



## Hamlinwoodshop (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow! A big thank you to everyone who responded and took the time out of their lives to help. I have a new design now and I am excited to start experimenting with it.

Thanks again everyone and what a very informative discussion that developed so quickly!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I would be cautious with Vistaprint. I used them for some business cards. I designed my cards from the things they had to pick from. I glossed them and printed both sides. This all costs and I paid them. When I went to check out I had this bothersome ad that kept coming to the screen. I thought I finally got rid of it but it was to not be. I got my credit card statement and had charged me for joining a club in Florida (everyone in Oklahoma wants that). I called the credit card company and got the charge removed. They knew which charge was in violation when I called. They were kind and took it off but I shouldn't have needed to call them about this problem. I just wrote Vistaprint off and recommend going to a local print shop for those things. I can look across the counter and talk to the person I am dealing with.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok don't keep us in suspense let's see it, come on post it for all of us to see.
MIKE


----------



## Hamlinwoodshop (Nov 21, 2012)

Mike,

You got it…give me a little bit to think about it and I'll post it. I might need some votes to help me make up my mind.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Not sure what happened to Terry but here is the logo I redrew for him. First his original red & black then I gave him the red version which I like better. Hope I'm not stealing his thunder.


----------



## Hamlinwoodshop (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Thankfully, I was busy with the holiday season as I hope most of you were as well. Also I am the proud owner of a New Dewalt scroll saw. New learning curve, messed up fretwork, you get the idea….

Rick - no thunder stolen. Your logos are the ones I have determined that I like the best. I am still undecided on which one, but I am leaning toward your design (the solid red barn). Thank you again for the design and such a quick response!

Any opinions would be appreciated.

Happy New Year to all my fellow Lumberjocks!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice work Rick I like the first one.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The logo was Terry's creation, I just recreated it in a format for printing.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Man talk about quick turn around from request to response/solution, only 15 posts … just can't beat Lumberjocks!

Good luck and work to both Hamlinwoodshop and Rick M respectively!


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Thread is nine years old now, just saying.


----------

